# Really weird glitch (WM cancelling reservations when you add a guest!)



## Hobokie (Jul 16, 2022)

Heads up for anyone with a reservation adding a guest soon… I randomly saw on a fbook group yesterday someone complaining about a cancelled reservation. My first thought was “user error” because I’ve seen so many people complain about stuff due to lack of knowledge on how the system works (ie you can’t have more reservations booked for the same dates as you have owners on the acct, etc). Anyway, the woman claimed she added her daughter’s name to the reservation online, got the confirmation email and whaaam, when the daughter went to check in the reservation had been cancelled. 

I coincidentally added a guest to a reservation TODAY, got the confirmation email, all good… I went back to check a few hours later on the “my reservations” page (spidey senses we’re going off) and lo and behold… my reservation is gone! 

I called the planning center, the first agent just kept saying “it was cancelled online” so I asked to be escalated. The nice owner services agent I got after admitted that yes, this is a global issue and IT is working on it! 

The TLDR is CHECK YOUR RESERVATIONS PAGE if you add a guest in the next few weeks to make sure your person doesn’t show up to realize whoopsies, reservation was cancelled. I can’t even imagine… :-X 

PS - I love my WM but hope these cats fix this asap


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh my. Thank  you for this alert. What a disaster.

Here is the post for others who may be interested:








						WorldMark The Club (aka: WorldMark by Wyndham), OWNERS Group (EXCLUSIVE) | Facebook
					

Join the LARGEST group of WorldMark Owners on Facebook! Band together... Share pictures, stories, suggestions on best resorts.  Official WorldMark, The Club web site: http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/...




					www.facebook.com
				




here is the excerpt from 16 hours ago, since i know many don't use FB.
_UPDATE - I just got off the phone with customer care and they said it’s happening a lot because of the new website. They gave me back my credits, the guest certificate, and the  money I had to pay for the reservation. They opened up a case so I can try and get reimbursed for the hotel I had to book for my daughter. Although, they said it is unlikely I will be reimbursed. My daughter is only 19 years old, in an unfamiliar city, with no place to stay at 10pm at night! This was APPALLING!
We booked a room at Worldmark Anaheim 3 months ago to check in today. As of last night it was showing in my account. My daughter went to check in and they said the room was cancelled and they are fully booked! I just looked and the reservation was mysteriously removed from my account, and they are saying they are fully booked!!!! My daughter is sitting in the lobby!!!!!!!!! I’m SO FURIOUS!!! We have been members for 20 years!!!!!!! Has anyone had this happen to them before???_


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 16, 2022)

Thank you for letting us know. That is really bad. 

As much as I like the options and locations Worldmark offers, I am seriously contemplating selling my membership because situations like this are becoming almost the norm these days. Adding on the hassle and difficultly of navigating their new website, just don’t know if it is worth it to me anymore.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Thank you for letting us know. That is really bad.
> 
> As much as I like the options and locations Worldmark offers, I am seriously contemplating selling my membership because situations like this are becoming almost the norm these days. Adding on the hassle and difficultly of navigating their new website, just don’t know if it is worth it to me anymore.


The new website is exactly the same as Wyndham's website.  I cannot stand either one.  It takes longer to search for my favorite resorts with the new website, and I am disappointed in their waitlist process.  I have been on the waitlist for a September reservation and nothing has match yet, so I have no idea if that part of the site even works.  

Thank you for the heads up on the guest confirmations.  I need to check all of mine to make sure all is well.  This could be embarrassing.


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 16, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Thank you for letting us know. That is really bad.
> 
> As much as I like the options and locations Worldmark offers, I am seriously contemplating selling my membership because situations like this are becoming almost the norm these days. Adding on the hassle and difficultly of navigating their new website, just don’t know if it is worth it to me anymore.


@sun starved Gayle , I am hopeful these new website glitches and horrible stories we’re hearing are fixed! I actually don’t find the new website that offensive anymore, on the front end anyways. On the back end they clearly still have tons of stuff to work through. Ay ay ay I hope I don’t get to the point of wanting out of mine, it is by far superior to any other timeshare program I’m familiar with for my specific use case…


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 16, 2022)

My chief complaint about the new website is there is no place that I have found where you can see all regional bonus time on one page. It was so great to see all bonus availability for three weeks out, by state or region.

In the past, I would see a day or two pop up at a resort I was not even looking for when searching for time at another resort and end up going there instead. I actually have used most of my points for bonus time in the past.

We live within a couple hours of numerous WM resorts and could go at short notice for a day or two. It is cumbersome to have to plug in all those resorts one by one. I hate it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2022)

My favorite feature of the old website was the four-month calendar that I could move quickly to get to the next four months.  It was fast and easy and worked every time.  Wyndham is ruining WorldMark.  

I suspect Shell is undergoing the same website "enhancements" currently because that website is not working as it used to.  We are definitely deeding back our Shell points.  It's not something we need or want anymore.  I did like the priority we enjoyed for Maui inventory through RCI, but the points are very high.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2022)

I just checked and I still have my guest reservation.  It was NOT cancelled.

I am sending my catsitter away for the weekend, as a thankyou for all her dates she has help me out this past year.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jul 17, 2022)

What a catastrophe this new website is.


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 18, 2022)

Y’all, you won’t believe this… the dates for my cancelled reservation popped up again and I rebooked. I added the guest name again and wowwww the reservation was cancelled AGAIN!!!


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh no! Do they have any idea if it is affecting certain resorts, or are all reservations with guest name subject to "cancellation by glitch"?


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 19, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Oh no! Do they have any idea if it is affecting certain resorts, or are all reservations with guest name subject to "cancellation by glitch"?


I have no idea! I need to call them tomorrow… My issue has been with Windsor, the OP on fbook was Anaheim…


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 22, 2022)

Finally, they have posted an "alert" when you log in.

GUEST CONFIRMATION ALERT MESSAGING
Please be advised when adding a guest name to an existing reservation, we’ve identified instances where the reservation is being systematically cancelled. We’re aware of this issue and are working to implement a fix as soon as possible.


*07/22/22*


Please be advised when adding a guest name to an existing reservation, we’ve identified instances where the reservation is being systematically cancelled.  We’re aware of this issue and are working to implement a fix as soon as possible. 
If you need to add a guest name to an existing reservation, you can still do so by completing the following steps to avoid the reservation being systematically canceled:

Add the guest name to the existing reservation
Log out immediately after adding the guest name and clear your browser cache and cookies before logging in again.
If you’ve added a guest name to an existing reservation since 7/13, please view your upcoming reservation to ensure your reservation is still active. If your reservation has been cancelled, please call 866-495-1993 to inform the Owner Resolution Team.

WORLDMARK NEWS


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 24, 2022)

IF YOU NEED TO ADD A GUEST CERTIFICATE TO A WORLDMARK RESERVATION, CALL IN AND HAVE THE VPC DO IT.

Do not use the method described above. An Owner on Facebook reported that he followed the instructions and his reservation was cancelled. Wyndham is telling him it was his fault for not following the directions. And there is no way to "prove" to Wyndham that you "cleared your cookies/cache" correctly.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 24, 2022)

That is what I will do if this is not fixed quickly. This type of problem just adds to the long wait times to get through. The last time I had to add a guest through the phone because all of my reservations were not showing up they charged me $129 because I used a representative and then I had to wait to talk to someone else to receive a $30 refund. I agree that following their instructions and risking losing the reservation is just too risky.


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 24, 2022)

I would not risk "following their instructions" right now (they are not getting put back into inventory). I cancelled a reservation earlier this week for next week (I booked it last minute, then decided to cancel to rebook and shorten the days). Normally when you cancel a reservation that starts within 2 weeks it goes straight into inventory (the waitlist only works for dates beyond 2 weeks), but it did NOT go back into inventory.  I suspect that they may be holding anything that gets cancelled within a few weeks so that it's available for the Vacation Planning team members to fix their issues... Anywho, I bring this up because right now I would rather deal with the annoyance of wait times + waiting for the $30 credit vs risk losing a reservation that the system cancels and goes to limbo... 

Just my experience thus far...


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 28, 2022)

They claim it’s now fixed!!


----------



## Tahiya (Sep 15, 2022)

Has anyone added a guest certificate online lately?  Did the system cancel it, or is the issue fixed?  Did you log out and clear your cache?


----------

